# Super Strength Substance (Myostatin) One Step Closer to Human Trials



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Super Strength Substance (Myostatin) One Step Closer to Human Trials by Aaron Saenz National Children’s Hospital used Macaques to test the effects of myostatin blocking on primates. The result: Muscular Monkeys Get muscles now, ask me how. As published in the journal Science Translational Medicine, researchers at the National Children???s Hospital (NCH) and Ohio State [...]

*Read More...*


----------

